# Lamb shoulder hangin out with a belly...with pics



## skully (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a pic of My lamb shoulder hangin out with a slab of belly, its delicious!!!!!  Homemade rub, 24 hours and a smoker........priceless.  S


----------



## les3176 (Jan 30, 2011)

So happy together!!! na na na ...Oh sorry got that song in my head!!! lol


----------



## chefrob (Jan 30, 2011)

two good things in one shot...........nice.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## skully (Mar 24, 2011)

gotta admit Y'all, I've been bbq/roastin/smokin/braisein/boilin anyway U can think of but the best I ever had was last year done in My new pellet grill......dont know what it was....???.....but My goodness was that the best lamb I ever had....the belly was good too


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking great.. nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!


----------

